# uae entry permit



## ahmadraza (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi there
I have send my documents to the company's PRO in october after signing the offer letter. In the start of november they asked me my mothers name(what is this stage?)....Some days back they told me that they have applied for immigration and now waiting for feedback....How much more time will the process take??.....Thanks


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

It can take a while. I work at a school for Royals and high level children and mine took almost 30 days, even with priority push. Lots of holidays over here and from my experience Emirates aren't exactly motivated.


----------

